

PHP source code now hosted on Github - birken
https://github.com/php/php-src

======
Abomonog
Note, to those that wonder: It moved to git.php.net as github only contains a
mirror. And other parts of the PHP project are still in transition. There's
also a mercurial mirror. The PHP source module is named php-src.

~~~
Nervetattoo
While that is true they now encourages people to submit patches as github pull
requests: <https://wiki.php.net/vcs/gitworkflow>

------
Archio
Wow. I think one of the coolest things about this, is seeing a GitHub repo
with some of the commits being from 12 _years ago_. Gives you an idea of how
long PHP's been around as compared to a lot of the projects floating around
GH.

~~~
brendano
Python - first commit, 22 years ago

[https://github.com/python-
git/python/commit/463d099321a4572e...](https://github.com/python-
git/python/commit/463d099321a4572eed9854e7e41997f17107c88f)

(Current first page: [https://github.com/python-
git/python/commits/master?page=117...](https://github.com/python-
git/python/commits/master?page=1179) )

Perl - first commit, 24 years ago

Amazing title: a "replacement" for awk and sed

[https://github.com/mirrors/perl/commit/8d063cd8450e59ea1c611...](https://github.com/mirrors/perl/commit/8d063cd8450e59ea1c611a2f4f5a21059a2804f1)

(Current first page: [https://github.com/mirrors/perl/commits/ams/no-more-
study?&#...</a> )<p>Apparently the current Linux kernel repositories don't go
back as far: <a href="http://kerneltrap.org/node/13996"
rel="nofollow">http://kerneltrap.org/node/13996</a>

~~~
zxy
I remember Linus saying they only keep the last 5 years of commits, because
more isn't really necessary.

~~~
LawnGnome
I think it's very dependent on the project. There really are times in php-src
when you want to be able to go back a fair way, since the last significant
change to function's implementation may well have been 10 years ago in the
early 4.x days (and Git is going to be a huge win for us there over
Subversion).

I wouldn't be surprised if it makes much less sense for the kernel, though.

------
xpose2000
It's weird to see PHP as being comprised of 62.5% C, though obviously it makes
sense.

------
kodablah
Does this mean they will also use the GitHub issues instead of bugzilla? I
would very much welcome this.

~~~
pilif
I'm nitpicking, but they were never using bugzilla but their own system (which
now lives here: <http://git.php.net/?p=web/bugs.git;a=summary>)

Also, github is just a mirror. The main repo is on git.php.net where they are
continuing to use their karma based everyone-commits-to-a-central-repo system
(see <http://git.php.net/?p=karma.git;a=summary>). This goes together with the
rest of the infrastructure that they continue to self-host

~~~
sn_
it is a DVCS. it doesnt matter where it's hosted. external contributors should
use github, core developers will go through git.php.net. it's all the same.

------
zedr
Ban Rasmus please.

~~~
zedr
Heh. It was a tongue-in-cheek reference to [http://svn.php.net/viewvc/php/php-
src/trunk/ext/standard/php...](http://svn.php.net/viewvc/php/php-
src/trunk/ext/standard/php_crypt_r.c?r1=314438&r2=314437&pathrev=314438)

